# Hawaii Reviews for January 2006



## billhall (Jan 6, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for January 2006


----------



## billhall (Jan 6, 2006)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy , Kauai,  12/15/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy
Reviewer:  Susan Galloup​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 7, 2006)

*Na Pali Kauai Club (Alii Kai II), Kauai,    12/03/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Na Pali Kauai Club (Alii Kai II)
Reviewer:  Sterling Hartman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 7, 2006)

******I had dinner there 3 times and I saw no need to go out to any other restaurant after that. It was great, creative menu, reviewed quite favorably and quite reasonable. *******

 Which Restaurant?


----------



## billhall (Jan 7, 2006)

I assume Jim Bryan is referring to the Kauai Beachboy review above.
I can't speak for the person that submitted the review but I assume she meant the onsite resort restaurant. It is mentioned in the resort description and is very good. We stayed at the resort in Oct 2005 and also ate at the Hukilau Lanai Restaurant and Lounge several times.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Bill, correct. Weve been to the Coconut Market Place several times and wondered if the restaurant was there.


----------



## billhall (Jan 15, 2006)

*Sea Mountain, Big Island,   1/02/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Vacation Internationale - Sea Mountain
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 16, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,Big Island, 12/11/05  Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai,Kauai, 10/22/05*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:  Ron H​Island: Big Island​

Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai
Reviewer:  Averi Schaubman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 17, 2006)

*Bay Club, Big Island,   1/1/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
Reviewer:  Steven Haygood​Island: Big Island​


A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 20, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      1/12/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Shearwater
Reviewer:  Margery A. Furbish​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 22, 2006)

*Mauna Loa Village, Big Island,   12/30/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Mauna Loa Village
Reviewer:  Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2006)

*Holua Resort, Big Island -  Lifetime in Hawaii, Ohau*

*Reviews received and posted*



Holua Resort
Reviewer:  Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​

Lifetime In Hawaii
Reviewer:  dboy1​Island: Oahu​A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 23, 2006)

billhall said:
			
		

> *Reviews received and posted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be worth noting on the review page that while Holua and Mauna Loa Village are in the same complex, they have different management.  Thus comments on the condition of the units, interior furnishings, check-in procedures, refurbishment programs, etc., may not apply to all units in the property.


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2006)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, 11/25/05, Embassy Vacation Resort at Kaanapali 11/04*

*Reviews received and posted*



Embassy Vacation Resort at Kaanapali
Reviewer:  Joe Dirago​Island: Maui​

Marriott's Kauai Beach Club
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 24, 2006)

*Mauna Loa Village,  Big Island,   6/24/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Mauna Loa Village
Reviewer:  Guy Chambers​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 24, 2006)

*WorldMark Kona,  Big Island,     1/14/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



WorldMark Kona
Reviewer:  Edward Ringue​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 24, 2006)

*WorldMark Kihei,  Maui,   1/7/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



WorldMark Kihei
Reviewer:  Edward Ringue​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 25, 2006)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club, Oahu,   7/31/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club
Reviewer:  Lee Warburton​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jan 30, 2006)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 1/13/06 Westin Ka'anapali, Maui,1/19/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Maui Schooner
Reviewer:  Marcy LePique MD​Island: Maui​

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Marcy LePique MD​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

